# sexing ball pythons



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

does anyone have any advice on sexing ball pythons


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've heard the males have smaller heads and larger spurs but I'm sure there's a better way.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The only definate way is probing and that should be done by a trained person or you should at least be shown how to do it by someone that knows how. It involves inserting a blunt round-tipped probe into the vent area and running it gently down the tail. With males the probe will extend further and run down the hemipenes. Snakes can easily be harmed if you aren't careful, especially smaller ones.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah probing is really the only way to definately tell.

The males do have larger spurs


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> The only definate way is probing and that should be done by a trained person or you should at least be shown how to do it by someone that knows how. It involves inserting a blunt round-tipped probe into the vent area and running it gently down the tail. With males the probe will extend further and run down the hemipenes. Snakes can easily be harmed if you aren't careful, especially smaller ones.
> [snapback]1078027[/snapback]​


Excellent info, this should not be attempted by a novice keeper.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

you can sometimes tell by the tail a male will have a stumpy tail while a female will have a long whip like tail. both the female and male have large cloacal spurs.the spurs of an older male ball are often worn,the tips are blunt and rounded and sometimes they appear smaller than the spurs of a similar-sized female. but probbing would be the best way


----------

